# Jeff Conaway



## MA-Caver (May 27, 2011)

Star of Taxi and Grease expired after being taken off life-support. 
http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/jeff-conaway-star-of-taxi-and-grease-dies-at-60--3073

Another very good actor succumbs to addiction.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 27, 2011)

:bows:


----------



## stickarts (May 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 27, 2011)

Whilst by no means his most high-profile 'mainstream' role, I shall never forget Mr. Conways performance as Security Officer Zach Allan in Babylon 5, most particularly this storey arc which eerily presaged the Patriot Act and all that devolved from it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nightwatch_%28Babylon_5%29

I remember vividly getting involved in the tale and willing Zach to make the right decision, all credit to Mr. Conaways acting and development of the character over the episodes.

Another of the signature moments of the series that has stuck with me was Zach "turning off the lights", shutting down Babylon 5 for the last time.  His portrayal of a 'working stiff' who has given his life to helping a dream become a reality, gotten no glory for it and his pathos at the end of his time there was wonderful.  The scene lasted only a few moments and was followed up by Babylon 5 being blown up in spectacular style but what I really remember was Zach's saddness as he threw the switches to stop the 'heart' of the station.


----------



## shesulsa (May 27, 2011)

A hicky from Kenickie's like a Hallmark card ... he cares enough to send the very best.

Rest well, ye tormented soul.


----------



## seasoned (May 27, 2011)

.


----------

